# pmpmppppppppffm !



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

mmf'mppfmmfmp fpmpffmmmmffppmmpppppfmp fmppffppfpfm mmfppfppp mmfmpp fmppfffmfmmf, ppmmmmmfffmm pmm'mmmmffppmmpp mmpmffmppppp pfpfmfmmmpppmpm ppmmppppmmpp !!!


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*mmf'mppfmmfmp fpmpffmmmmffppmmpppppfmp fmppffppfpfm mmfppfppp mmfmpp fmppfffmfmmf, ppmmmmmfffmm pmm'mmmmffppmmpp mmpmffmppppp pfpfmfmmmpppmpm ppmmppppmmpp !!!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

h^^h^h^h^h^^^h^^^hhh^h^h^h^h^h^h^h   h^^h^^h  h^h^^hhh^^h^^h^hhhhhh^^h^h^hh^h^h^   h^h^h^^h^^^^^h h^p^^h^^h^^hhh^h^^h^h^h^h^h  h^hphph^hh^^h^h^hph^h^h^h^^hph^^h^^h hh^h^^h  hph^^ph^h^^h h^^h^h^h hpph !

*h^h^h^h^^^^^h^hhhph^^^h h^^ph^h^p h^hhh^^h h^^h h^h h^hh hh ^^^p???*


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

mpméfmmppfpmfé, ppmmmmmfffmm pmmmpp mmfpffppfmfffmm pfpfmf'ppfppp pppmpp pfmmmmpffpmfmpp pfmmmmfmm pmfmmm ppmmppppmmpp pmfmmmpppmfmfmfmpp !


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

Zêtes pas "aware" les mecs !!! Maintenant c çà :



dfjzeio opk ùpok n  o i epojafoizefj j ijaeuao dgr
e3g2 0,zegf zefhz fuighzefize
f$ fuizeh fuih faip d^L)!àihklnzefgjzeg 
zeg  ezf hefhj oezjf


 ozeifj oizefhj iofuopùzeif zeikfzekfzeohfjiozeufj opzef  zeoifj iozefj h feoz feih foeizf.

ijzehf iuzeh f
zef ezofgij eioejzfioh ezuifguzeh fjf uizehf zeuifgoiupo jlkhui azpjdoiazud nazijd oiazyd iomazh duyagdyuazfdtyazdfcv czdhj cs ndioazudo aiz.

Alors ?


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

h^h^^h^h
h^h^h^h^h^hhhhh     hp^^^hhh   h^^h^h^h 
hphpp^^^^h^h^h^^   h^^h^^h^h  h^^h^hh , hphpph^^^hh^h h^^^h^h    h^^h^h^^h  h^p^h^^h ; h^^h^^h^h^^h   h^^h^hh   : h^ph^^^h^h^h hpp^^hp   hp^p^ppph^^^^ph^h   --&gt;&gt;  h^^hp^^hop^^^
_h^^h^^hpoph^^^^h

h^h^h^©_


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

mppfmp mmpmffmppppp mpméfmmppfpmfé pmmmpp pppmpp mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpm pfmmmmfmm pppppfppp pfmpmffmffmm !
ppmmmmmfffmm mmmpmfppfpfffmm, pfmmmmfmm mpmfmf fmpppffmffmp !!!
pmmmpp ppmmpp fmmmpppppfmm fmmmppfmfpmf !
mmpppffmfmfpppffmfmfpppffmf......


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>mfp^mfp^^mfp^mfp
mfp^mfp^mfp^mfp^mfp^mfpmfpmfpmfpmfp mfppfm^^^mfpmfpmfp mfp^^mfp^mfp^mfp 
mfppfmmfppfmpfm^^^^mfp^mfp^mfp^^ mfp^^mfp^^mfp^mfp mfp^^mfp^mfpmfp , mfppfmmfppfmpfmmfp^^^mfpmfp^mfp mfp^^^mfp^mfp mfp^^mfp^mfp^^mfp mfp^pfm^mfp^^mfp ; mfp^^mfp^^mfp^mfp^^mfp mfp^^mfp^mfpmfp : mfp^pfmmfp^^^mfp^mfp^mfp mfppfmpfm^^mfppfm mfppfm^pfm^pfmpfmpfmmfp^^^^pfmmfp^mfp --&gt;&gt; mfp^^mfppfm^^mfpppfpfm^^^
mfp^^mfp^^mfppfmppfpfmmfp^^^^mfp

mfp^mfp^mfp^©<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pmmmmmppmmmmmfffmm mpppppfmpmpppppmpmfmf pfmmmmpffpmfmpppff mmfppfppmppmmpp çmmm !
mmf'mppfmmfmp mpm'ppffmf pfpfmfmpp fmpfmf fpmmffmpppppfmm !


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

h^^h^h^^h^ h^ph^^hp*??  h^^h^h^h$$! h^ph^hp^^^^hp^^h^h  h^hp^hph^h h^hop^h^h^h^^h  pphpph^^hoph^h^h^h   h^h^h^h^hhoph^h^h  h^h^hpopb^^h^h^hh h^hp hnh^h^h  h^h$h^h^hp^h^ph^^h^^ph^?

*h^h^*


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

mmpmppppp çmmm fmpmpp mpfmmmmfffmp pfmmppfmffmp mppfmppffmpp ppmmmmpffpffmpppff, ppmmmmmfffmm ppmppfmff pmmmpp pppmpp mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpm fpmpffmmmmffppmmpppppfmp pfpmppfmfmpmmmmpmf !!!


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

btoir ozej zeoif vin oifhj ijojf iozefj zeoifj zeifj fiozejf zeofjizeoifj zeiofj efoijze foizej fizeofj zeiofj eoifj efiojzef iozejf iozejfozeifj zeiofj zeiofj zeiofj ozeifj ozeifj ozeifj ozeifj zoeifj zeiofjozeifj ozeifjozeifjozei fjoizefj oizej foizejf oizefj zeiof ozeif jzeiofj zeoifj zeoif jozeif joiejf oizejf oizefj zeiufh zeiuhf ouizehiohfzehfihj ihiuzhefiuzeh fiuzehf izeuhf izeufhzeiufh zeuifhzeiufh zuifhze fuizeh fiuzeh fizeuh fiuzeh fiuzehfiuzehfeuzifh iue hfiuze hfiuez fhizeu fhiuzefhzeuifh zeiuf hizeu fhuizefh izeufh izeufh iuzehf uiezhf zeuifh izeufh izeu fhizeuhf izeufh izeu fhizueh fzeuih fizeuf hzeiufhzeifuhzeiufhepzurhzeiothfzeiufghrizeghieruhgorihoezijvizefhoizejfoizejfozeijfozeijfo izejf ozeij oij zeifj oizejfoizejfo izeif jozei fjozeifj ozeifj zeoifj ze fzeoifj zeoifjozeifjozeijfoizejfioze fozei foij ofj zeoifj zeoiufzeioyutizeru oziefjzeghozi  oi joize ufoi eoifze oezo fize fze


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

pmmmpp mmfpffppfmfffmm pfpfmfmpp fpmppffmffmm pmfmpp mpfmmmmfffmpmpp mppfpfpfmpffmppfmm... mmf'mppfmmfmp fmfppp mmfppffmfpfm ppmppfpppfmpé, ppfppp fmmmpp pmfmffmfmfmfmpp mmfppfpppfmppffmpp ppmppfmff !


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

ppmppfmff pfpfmfmff mmfpffppfffmmmmmfffmm pfpfmfmpp pmm'mmmfpmmmmmfffmm mpmmppfmm pfmppffmpmppfmm fmmfmfpff mmfmpp mpfppfpfffmfppm...
pfpfmfmpp pmmmpp pfmppffmffpmmmmmfffmm fpmmpppppmffpff fmpmmmpfmpfmmpppff pmfmpp mmpppffmffmp mpmmpp mfmpffmmmfmm à ppp'mffppmpfmppfpfffmpmpp pfpfmf'mpppmfpmfmpp mfpmppfmfpffmpp mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmpp mmpmmmpff....


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf blarf  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

mmmpffpffmppfmpmpp, pmm'mmmmff pfmmppfmfpff mpmmppfmm mmfmfpmffmpppppfmm !


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

Bla bla ?
bla bla bli bla bla blo bla bla blu super cool blablablou
bla bla bli blu blo blé blou bly bla bla bla bla ble blo blu bli blé blé blu bli blo bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla


----------



## Yama (17 Décembre 2001)

Stroupfons en schtroupf pour schtroumpfer la schtroupfette par le schtroupf : c'est schtroupfement schtroupfant de shtroumpfer ma schtroupfette et schtroumfant un schtroupf au schtroupf la ! la ! schtroupfons en schtroupf La la ! la ! la ! la ! Schtroupf la la ! la !


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

Grand Schtroumpf ???

bli bli blo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blu blu bla blo bli bli bla blu bla blo bla bla blur blou bli blo blo blo bla bla bla bla bla blo bli ble ble bladadoum !!!
Badadoum, big badadoum ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Grand Schtroumpf ???

bli bli blo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blu blu bla blo bli bli bla blu bla blo bla bla blur blou bli blo blo blo bla bla bla bla bla blo bli ble ble bladadoum !!!
Badadoum, big badadoum (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mmfppfpppfmpmpppppfmp mpmmpp fpmppfmffpff pfpfmf'mffpmf ffm mppppp mmm mpm'mmmfmffmppffmpp pfpfmfmff fmm'mffpppfmpmpppffmppfmmfmmmpppppfmp à ppmppfppp mmfmmmfmm, ppmmmmmfffmm mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpm pfmmmmfmm pppppfppp pfmpmffmffmm !


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*

mmfppfpppfmpmpppppfmp mpmmpp fpmppfmffpff pfpfmf'mffpmf ffm mppppp mmm mpm'mmmfmffmppffmpp pfpfmfmff fmm'mffpppfmpmpppffmppfmmfmmmpppppfmp à ppmppfppp mmfmmmfmm, ppmmmmmfffmm mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpm pfmmmmfmm pppppfppp pfmpmffmffmm !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben blu blu ?
bli blo blo bla bla bli blo blu ble blo bla bla bli blu blo blo bla bli !!!


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

pmmmpp fpmmmmmfffmm mppfmmfmmmmmffmmpppff mpmmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp fmfppp mppmpfmpfppfpfffmp...

mmpmppppp mmppmffmfmmppmffmf
mfpmppfmf ppffmfmff, mppfmp fmpppfmff ?

mmppmfmff mmppmfppf mmppmfppf mmppmfmmm mmppmfmmm mmppmfmff mmppmfppf mmppmffmf mmppmfmpp mmppmfppf mmppmfmmm mmppmfmmm mmppmfmff mmppmffmf mmppmfppf mmppmfppf mmppmfmmm mmppmfmff !!!
ppffmfmmmmfffmm pmmmpp fmmmmmmfffmm, ppmmpppffmmfmff !


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

Bli bla bla bla blo !!!
bli bli blu blo blu bla bla blaz blazz blazzz blazzzz zz zzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzzzzz zzzzzz  zzzzzzzzz    zzzzzzzzz      zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz         zzzzzzzzzzzzz              zzzzzzzzzz                        zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz                          zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

çmmm, pmmmpp mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpm, fmpfmf mppfmm mpfmmmfmpmffmfmfmfé !
fpmmmm fmpmpp mmfppffmfmmfmfpmpppff mmmpffpppppf, pmfmmm pppfmfmfffmp pfmppfpfffmpmpp mmfppfpppfmmmppmffpmf !


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

Rêve de blu blu bli :

zzz zzzzzzzz bla bla bli ?.....       blu blu !!!! zzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzz mmmmmm, blu bli blo ?...... Bla bla ! bla blu bli blu blo ?  zzzzzzz zzzzzzzz bla.... bla bli blou bla blé !   zzzzz   zzzzzzzz bla bla ble blu bli ??????? zzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzz bli bli bli !!! zzzzz zzzzzz I blo blu you !!!..... Bli bloo !!! bla bla bli blo blu !!!      zzzzzz zzzzzzz bla + bli = bla bli blou !!!


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

pmmmpp fpmppfmfffmm pfpfmfmpp ppmppfpppfmmmffmppfmfpff mppfmmfmp mmfmpppfffmpmmmmffpppmppppmmpppppfmp fmmmmfmffmpppppfmpmffmpfmffpfpfmfmpp !!!
fmfppp mppfpfpfmmpppfffmp mppppp ppmmmmfmpmfpmppppmmmmfmpmffpfpfmfmppfmm....
ffp'mmmfpmmppffp pfmmmmfmm fmfppp mmpmpppmf ppfpffmpmmffpppmmmfmpmppfmfpff pfmppffmfpff mpmmppmmfmfpmffmpfpffmpppff ppmppfppp pmfmmmpppmfmmmmmfmmpp.... fmfppp fmppfffmfmmf pfpfmfmff fpmmpppppfmpmffpmfmpp, pfpfmfmff mpmmfffmmpfmmpppfffmmmpp pmfmppfmm mfmmffmfmmmmmpfpmfppfpfmfmm !!!!


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

Blon blé blé blo blo blo, bli blu bla blé blo blu ! bla bla bla blu bla blé bli bla blu !


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)




----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

Blablèm ?

bla bla blu bliblelle ! bla bla blé BliBlier Blillon bla bla blu ! bli blo blo blu !


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Blablèm ?

bla bla blu bliblelle ! bla bla blé BliBlier Blillon bla bla blu ! bli blo blo blu !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

blé bloi blon blaim 
blou blencore
blablablanne blere blis bly blame
blou
chapo chapi patapi 
blaussi





_bli bli bli©_





_*blé blé*_


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

Blarno® Le brai, le bleul, le bluper blarno !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blen blen les blotos de la blauvage ! blib li


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

pmmmpp fpmppfmfffmm pfpfmfmpp mmfmpppfffmpmmmmffpppfmm ppfppp pfmpmffmffmm mpmmpp mmfmfpmmmpppmmfmpp pfpfmfmpp ppmppfmff....
ffm'mppppp mmm pfpfmfmff mmfppfppmppmfmfpppmffpfpfmfmpppppfmp !
pmmmpp fpmmmmmfffmm mppfmmfmmmmmffmmpppff mmmfmffmmfmmmfffmm :

chapi chapo talalo !


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

_*bli bli bli©*_


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

bli bli bli© ??????

mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpm pfmmmmfmm mpméfmmppfpmfé !
ppm'mppppp fpmmmm ppmmpp mmfppffmfmmfmfpmpppff....


----------



## Azrael (17 Décembre 2001)

Huh ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;qslkzjfg zp  ksdhghrkltuùieripùtu epye$y)ty !

lQSKFKJMZEGOOPÀ`Z`T  ERPPOYU R§UZY 
§)( R^
YEU )(§U RT
IYRÔYU R
Î§
-'(Z

;SDFGJERGOMQYùRù,B 'PT`YRTUOZYU BRTOZI, C


* mùqsdgrvetop`reui
(êui (
'uî
rt$ey(eu(ipui

ize
irbh e^^r^t
eui(
eyi   rhop§îôy-(§à

u-i(§ià-yu (§
-u
( 'u(§'uu §è-u
-i(ià- 
tyà
-u
-iià
u §
-'u
'     ^
êyu^r^§iui 
-e(§  
*


!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

*fpmppffmffmm ppp'mmmpmfpmfmppffp pfpfmfmmmpppmpm ppmmppppmmpp pfmmmmfmm ppmmpp mpmmffpffmpp pfpfmfmpp fpmppffmffmm fpmppffmffmm mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmppffp !*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2001)

Blande de clons !!!


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

pfmmmmpffmpmppfppp ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2001)

sprotch ????


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

pmmmpp fpmppfmfffmm pfpfmfmpp mmfmpp mpmmppmmpmmmfmp mppfmmfmp pffmppfmmmpppfffpmé à fmfpppmpp mpppmfmfffmpmpp, mmmfpmmppmmf fmmmppfmm pfmmppfmpmfffmpfmm mmfppfmpmmppfmm....
mppfmp mppppp pfmpmffmffmm, çmmm fpmppffmffmm mpfmmmmfffmp ppmmmmpffpffmpppff, pfmmpfmpfmpfmpf..... mpfmmmmmfmffpmfmpp !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2001)

prout !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azrael (17 Décembre 2001)

-   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



{
    [  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ];
}







  !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2001)

A tous ceux qui auront envie de poster ici en qualifiant cet article de con, débile et d'inutile ... je dirai simplement : ménagez vos petites menottes, vous avez d'ores et déjà raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










pfff pfff


----------



## benjamin (17 Décembre 2001)

Mince, je m'absente deux jours, et je laisse passer le thread le plus intéressant de ces trois derniers mois.
Re-mince


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

mmf'mppfmmfmp fmfppp pfmmppfmf mpfmmmmmfmffpmfmpp...
pfmmmmpffmmfmpppfpfmf'ppfppp pppmpp mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpm pfmmmmfmm, ppfppp mpmmfffmp pfpfmfmpp mmf'mppfmmfmp mmfppfppp !
pmmmpp mmfpffppfffmmmmmfffmm pfpfmfmpp pmfmpp mmpmmmpff mppfmpmmmmfffmp ppffmffpmmpppfffmp à fmpppffmffmm pmfmppfmm mpmmpppmfmffpffmppfmm.....
mpppppmpfmffppp, mpfmmmmfffmpmppfmm pfpfmfmmmpppmpm ppmmppppmmpp mmmfmpfmpmpppppfmpmffppfppp, fmmmff mpmmppfmm pfpfmfmpp pfpfmfmpppmfpfpfmf'fmfppp pfmmmmpffpmfmpp fmfpppmpp pmfmmmpppmfmfmfmpp mppfmppffmmmpppmfmèpffmpp, fpmppffmffmm fpmppffmffmm ppmmppfmpfmpmppffp à pmffmfmff fmmppfpfffmpmffpff mpmmpp fmpmpppmfpmfmppfmm mffpppmpppfmfmpmffmppfmm, çmmm pffmfffmmpfpfmfmpp mpmmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp mpmmppfmmppfpffmpmpffmpp.....
pmm'mmmpffpffmppfmpmpp pmfà.
mfpmffmfpmffmfpmff ©

c'est un peu facile...
parcequ'on ne comprend pas, on dit que c'est con !
je croyais que le bar etait ouvert à tous les delires.....
enfin, faites quand meme attention, si des que quelqu'un parle une langue etrangère, vous vous mettez à lui sortir de telles inepties, ça risque de faire desordre.....
j'arrete là.
hihihi ©

besoin d'un traducteur ?


----------



## aricosec (17 Décembre 2001)

ben oui DUDE,je ne m'abaisserais pas a ça !
_put!put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ut,!put,put,put,pouet;pouet,pouet,pouet,pot,pot,pot,plash,plash,plash,poc,poc,poc,pipi,pipi,pipi,pipi,caca,caca,caca,bobo,bobo,bobo_
VRAOUF !
poil a la touffe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2001)

Retire ta cagoule, Kenny...on t'a reconnu ... ...


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*ben oui DUDE,je ne m'abaisserais pas a ça !
put!put  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ut,!put,put,put,pouet;pouet,pouet,pouet,pot,pot,pot,plash,plash,plash,poc,poc,poc,pipi,pipi,pipi,pipi,caca,caca,caca,bobo,bobo,bobo
VRAOUF !
poil a la touffe



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pfpfmfmpppmfpmfmpp fpmfmfpmfmfmmmmpffmfffmpé !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2001)

00o0o0o0 o0o0 o0o 0o 0o0o0o0 o0o0 o0 o, 0o 0o - 0o 0 o0 o0o 0o0 o0o 0o0o0o0o0o 0o0o 0o0o 0o0. o0o 0o -o 0o0o 0o0 o0o0 o0 o0o0 o0o 0o0 o0o0o-0 o0 o0- -0-0o0 o0o0o o . 0o 0o 0o0 -0 0 o0o 0o0 o0o0 o0 o0 o , 0o 0o0 000 

!!
0'o0o0 0o0o0 00000o oo0o o0 000000000000hhhh o0o0 o0o0 o0o 0o0o0o0 o0o 0o0o0o 0o0 o0o 0 o0o0o0o0 o0 o0o0o 0o0o0o0 o0o0 o 0o 0 !!!
????
!

++

o00oo0


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

Bla bla blu bli blo ! bla bla blé bli bla blu blo blo bla bla blou bla bli !!!


----------



## Azrael (17 Décembre 2001)

11111111000000001001111100010101 11111111001100101001111100010101 10011111000101011111111100110010 00111110001010111111111000000111







 !


----------



## Pierrot (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*fpmppffmffmm ppp'mmmpmfpmfmppffp pfpfmfmmmpppmpm ppmmppppmmpp pfmmmmfmm ppmmpp mpmmffpffmpp pfpfmfmpp fpmppffmffmm fpmppffmffmm mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmppffp !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hoo, haaa, non???
Pffffft, tss,tsss, incroyable !
Ha, mais si un jour on m'avait dit...

m'enfin


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

ppmppfmff mmmfmffmmfmmmff, pmmmpp fmppffppffmffpmmpp çmmm mffpppmmfpffppfffmmmmmmppmfmpp !


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

Bla bla bli blo blu bla bla blou bli blo blo !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bliblelle, blablèm, bleannla -&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bliblier -&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blou blou bli blo bla blu bli blé bla blan bli bli blo ! bla bla blu ? bla bla bli blo blu bleux !!!


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

tiritititi? tatiratituti utitaratutitito, ituti, taratutitito, tutitotatutiraturo, uti utaturi, tata tu tirotatu, ituti totuti ta tutitotu! 
_ti ti ti©_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
* bla bla bli blo blu bleux !!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
P..... la honte ! quand "bleux" est précédé de blu, il reste invariable !!!
Un peu d'orthographe ne fait pas de tort svp !!!
Y a blus de geunesse


----------



## jfr (17 Décembre 2001)

* ** ***** ** * * *** *** ** *** ** ** **  ** * *
* * *** ***** ** ****** ***** * * ***** ** ***


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Décembre 2001)

pas glop !


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------
P..... la honte ! quand "bleux" est précédé de blu, il reste invariable !!!
Un peu d'orthographe ne fait pas de tort svp !!!
Y a blus de geunesse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Bla bla ?
Bloups ! Bla bla bli blu BLEU !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blou bla bli ble blig !
Bli bla blou chapi chapo ? Bli bla blou blablouland® !

Bla blus


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------
P..... la honte ! quand "bleux" est précédé de blu, il reste invariable !!!
Un peu d'orthographe ne fait pas de tort svp !!!
Y a blus de geunesse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tarati?  tutu tititatu torototuti! itu ituti ta torotutitipotupa, ita notu itatu totarotatu ati tita ratatu
ito na teratuti tora te ratu te rototo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_* é é*_


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tarati?  tutu tititatu torototuti! itu ituti ta torotutitipotupa, ita notu itatu totarotatu ati tita ratatu
ito na teratuti tora te ratu te rototo    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 é é



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


rototo ??? blaaaaaaaa..... blou bla bli blablèm, blaaaaaa !!!!
bli blu blu blEU ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) bla bla bli blo blou !


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*


rototo ??? blaaaaaaaa..... blou bla bli blablèm, blaaaaaa !!!!
bli blu blu blEU (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) bla bla bli blo blou !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rototo tatayé tata yoyo ito blib3000 ito blibloubligboulgablowsky ito blarnobloblo ito blanie blorni 
_bli bli bli©_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2001)

0o0o 0o0o 0o0 o00000o o. bill gate 0o0o 0o0 o0 o0o0 o0 0o 0o 0o steve jobs !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 0o0 o0o 0 o0o0o00o0o 0o0oo00o0o0o0 00o0o0o0o 0oo0 Alem !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  ggggo0o0o0o0o0o0o 0o0o0o o0o00o 0o0ooo 00o0 0000 0o o0o00o 0oo0 o0o0 0o0oo0o0o0o0 0 0o . o0o0o.o0o 0,0 o0o 00oo0o0o 0oo0 o00o o0!!!

0o 0o0o0 0oo00o 0o0o o00o00o0o0o0o0o 0oo0o0o00o 0o00000 00o0o0o 0o0o0o0o0o 0oo0o0o0oo o00 0o0o 0o0o0o0 0o !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2001)

zévullafotodzalèmzalaezaveczonnikonkelpozerzeluila


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

rototo tatayé tata yoyo ito blib3000 ito blibloubligboulgablowsky ito blarnobloblo ito blanie blorni 
bli bli bli©



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bla bla ! bla blo blib3000 bli blibloubligboulgablowsky ? blou bli blu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 blé blou blien blà blaire blen ble bloment !!!


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

vous avez pas un décodeur ?
ou bien va falloir que réecoute l'integrale d'annie cordy pour comprendre quelque chose !

pfpfmfmmmpppmpm mppfmmfmp mmfmpp pfpfmf'ppfppp pmfmpp mpfmpppffppmmpp 
mmfmpp fmmfmfpmmmppfmp ?
çmmm pfmmmmpfffmp fpmpffmmmmffppmmpppppfmp mppppp fpmpffmffpmfpmfmpp.....


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*vous avez pas un décodeur ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Blen blé blourtant blair biblelle, bla bleu bloi bli ble blomprend bla !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ble bleux blois blétoiles ! Ble bleux blois blétoiles ! Ble bleux blois blétoiles ! Ble bleux blois blétoiles ! 

blablez blarno, blablez blarno !!


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

pfmmppfmpmfffmpmpp ppmmfffmmmpp mmmfmf pfmppfmffpppfmp : fmmmff mffpmf ffm mppppp mmm pfpfmfmff pfmmpppppfmmmpppppfmp pfpfmfmpp pmm'mmmmff pmfmmmpppmmfé mmfmpp fmppffmppmmmmpm fmfpppmffpfpfmfmppppmmpppppfmp pfmppffmfpff ppfmmpfmpmpppppmffpff ppmmmm mmfmffppppfpfmfmffmppppmmpp mppfmpppfmffpmfmpp, mffpmffmm fmmmpp fmppffppfppmpfmmpppppfmp. pfmmmmfmm mmpmppfmmppfmffppp mpmmpp çmmm pfmppffmfpff mppfmppffmpp mmmmmfmmfpffppf à ppmmmmmmfmfmé.... mppfmp pfmfmfmfffmm, pmmmpp pmfmppfmm mmmmff mpmmpppmmmmm ppmmppfmm mmfmffppppfp mppfmpppfmffpmfmppfmm mmppmfmppfmfmppfmm.....


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*zévullafotodzalèmzalaezaveczonnikonkelpozerzeluila   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bli bli bli !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*vous avez pas un décodeur ?
ou bien va falloir que réecoute l'integrale d'annie cordy pour comprendre quelque chose !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Enfoiré tu nous as bien eu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut encore avoir OS X pour ca


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*zévullafotodzalèmzalaezaveczonnikonkelpozerzeluila   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>zévullafotodzalèmzalaezaveczonnikonkelpozeurzeluila  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

blé blé


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*

Enfoiré tu nous as bien eu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut encore avoir OS X pour ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bla bla ? blu blu ? bli blo blu ??? bla blu bli blou bla


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

tititittututrurururutututiiiririttto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*

Enfoiré tu nous as bien eu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut encore avoir OS X pour ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mfpmffmfpmffmfpmff © !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*

mfpmffmfpmffmfpmff © !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

o0o0 o0 o0o0oo00oo00o 0o0o0o0o0 o0o0o 00o 0 0o0o 0oo0 0o 0o 0o0o 0o0o 0oo o00o0o0o0o0 0o0o 0o !!


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

Bla bli blou bla bla blu Blorent ! bla bli gloubilboulga ??? Blé blour Kzimir


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

bl'ai bles blois blétoiles, bl'ai bles blois blétoiles !!! Super bla bla bli !!!

bli bli ®


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*bl'ai bles blois blétoiles, bl'ai bles blois blétoiles !!! Super bla bla bli !!!

bli bli ®*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

blavo blon blénéral bleblour


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2001)

pfff 00o 00 o0o0o0 0o0o0 o0o000o 0oo o0 0o0o 0o0o 0o0o 0o0o 0 !


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

tititititi titi !! tititititi titi !! tititititi titi !! tititititi titi !! arf arf arf!!
_*i i i©*_


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

Youpiiii !!!!

bla bla bli blo blu, blou bla bla bli bla blou ? Blo bli bla bla blé bla blu, bla bli blo blo blé !!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Décembre 2001)

rhon-tudjuu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (prunelle)

hin hin hin ©


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

h^h^h^^h^^^^^h h^^^h h^h^^  hop hop poppies h^h^hh^^^h hhhhh^h^h^


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

áh^^hph^hpph^^ áh^h^h^^hop  h^hho^p  h^hp^h^ô^^p ó^^z^^tzer^^ Ô^p^'^ppoppies^^jri^^
ôpo^^^^ zpôá^^^pz!!!!

*bli bli bli©* blade blin bloubabland
_blé blé_











[17 décembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*[17 décembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

blas blop blas blop!!


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

Ahhhhhhh !!!!!! Blablèm sur Bl'ICQ, blablèm sur blacgé, blablèm sur blarracho !

blablèm blun blour, blablèm bloujours !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blon Blé blon divx blas blerminé blencore !


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

mmf'mppfmmfmp pfpfmfmff pmfmpp pfmpmffmffmm mpfppffmf mffmmfmff...
mfpmppmffppp, mpmmfffmm ppmppfmff pmfmpp mmpmffmfm !!!!!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Décembre 2001)

.... .. ...... . ..... . .... .. ... ....... ....... . .. . ... .. .... ... ... .... . .... . . . . . ....... ...... . .. .... .... ...... ..... .. . . . .. ... ... ........ ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Décembre 2001)

.... .. ...... . ..... . .... .. ... ....... ....... . .. . ... .. .... ... ... .... . .... . . . . . ....... ...... . .. .... .... ...... ..... .. . . . .. ... ... ........ ...


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

c'est pas sympa de faire des doubles post, ça casse un peu le debat.....
heu j'voulais dire: 
mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm fmmffmppmpfmmmm mpmmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp mpmmppfmm mpmppffmfmmppmfmppfmm pfmppffmmfmp, çmmm mmfmmmfmmfmmmpp fmfppp pfmmppfmf pmfmpp mpmmppmmpmmmfmp.....


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Ahhhhhhh !!!!!! Blablèm sur Bl'ICQ, blablèm sur blacgé, blablèm sur blarracho !

blablèm blun blour, blablèm bloujours !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blon Blé blon divx blas blerminé blencore !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

blabla blol blol blol


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*c'est pas sympa de faire des doubles post, ça casse un peu le debat.....
heu j'voulais dire: 
mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm fmmffmppmpfmmmm mpmmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp mpmmppfmm mpmppffmfmmppmfmppfmm pfmppffmmfmp, çmmm mmfmmmfmmfmmmpp fmfppp pfmmppfmf pmfmpp mpmmppmmpmmmfmp.....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Bli bli bli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bla blou bli blu blo bla bla blé blou bla bli.


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*c'est pas sympa de faire des doubles post, ça casse un peu le debat.....
heu j'voulais dire: 
mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm fmmffmppmpfmmmm mpmmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp mpmmppfmm mpmppffmfmmppmfmppfmm pfmppffmmfmp, çmmm mmfmmmfmmfmmmpp fmfppp pfmmppfmf pmfmpp mpmmppmmpmmmfmp.....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Bli bli bli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bla blou bli blu blo, bla bla blé blou bla bli.


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

Bloups, bla bla bli blu bli blou


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

fmppffppfpfm mpmmpp mmppmfmmmmfpmmppmfmmmmfp, ppmmpp mpmmfffmp mmfmppfmp mfpppfppmppmmpp pmfmmm,
fmppffppfpfm mpmmpp mmppmfmmmmfpmmppmfmmmmfp,
pmm'mmmmff mpmppfppppppé mpmmpppmmmmm.... fppmmmppffmf !!!!!!


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bla bla bli blo blo blo !!!


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

ppmmpppffmmfmff, ppmmmmmfffmm mmf'mppfmpmmmmfffmp mpfmmmmmfmffpmfmpp !


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Décembre 2001)

'

MmmpmfÃ¨ppm mppfmmfmp pmfmpp pfmpmffmffmm ppmmmmfmffpmmmmmfffmm pfmmfpppffmpppfmfmpffmmmpfmmfpmpp mpmfmf ppmppfpppmpmmpp !! :Mpm:Mpm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+

PS pour Ficelle, pardon, Mpfmffmmfmpppmfpmfmpp : pmm'mmmpffpffmfffpmmpp pfmmmmfmm Ã  pmfmpp mpfmmmmffpffmpp ppmmmmpffmmfmfpmpppff mmfppfppmppmmpp "fmmmpppfffpmmffmmfmpp"...


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

ppfmfp fmfppp mmfppfpfmmmmmffppp !
pmmmpp mmfppfppmppmmpppppçmmmmfffmm mmm mpmmppfmmmpppfmmpppffmpppff mmmfmf ppmmffpmfmffmppfmf mpmmpp mmfmppfmpfmpmpp mmpmmmpppmpmmpp mpmmpp mmppmfmmmmmppmfmffmmppmfppffmpmppfmfpfffmm.....
mmpmffmppppp mpm'mmmmmfmmfppfpffmpm mmmfpmmppmmf fmpppfmff pfmppffmfpff mmmpmfmppppm, mmfmpp fmmmmmpmfppfpfmmmmpffmpm mmm mpfmffpppmff mpmmpp pffmppmfmpmfmpppff fmmppfppp mmfppfppmpfmfmpmpp à ppmmmm fmpppfpppfmmfmfpffmpp mfmpffmmmpppmpmmfffmmfmmmmmpppfmpmpp.mmmpfmpffmppfmm çmmm, pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm mmpppfppp pfmppffmfpff fmfppp mmfmmmfmmfmpmffpppmfm mmfmfpmmmfmffmmfmmé mmmfmf ppmppfmffpppmpp


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

mmfmpp fmppffmppmmmmpm mppfmmfmp fmfpppmpp pffmppmpfmpppffmpppppmmfmpp mppppp ppmmmmfmpmffmpppffmpp mpm'mffpppfmffmpmffpmfmffmmpmffpmfmfffmpé !


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

brumbrumbrum brumbrum brumbrumbrumbrumbrum brumbrumbrum, brum brumbrumbrumbrum brumbrumbrumbrum brumbrum!!! brumbrum brum brumbrum : brum brum brum brum brrrrrr brumbrumbrum ; brumbrumbrumbrum brum brrrrrrr brumbrumbrum brrrouill --&gt;  brrrrrerglas brumbrumbrum brum!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*brrr brrr brrr©*


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*brumbrumbrum brumbrum brumbrumbrumbrumbrum brumbrumbrum, brum brumbrumbrumbrum brumbrumbrumbrum brumbrum!!! brumbrum brum brumbrum : brum brum brum brum brrrrrr brumbrumbrum ; brumbrumbrumbrum brum brrrrrrr brumbrumbrum brrrouill --&gt;  brrrrrerglas brumbrumbrum brum!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



brrr brrr brrr©



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ppffmfmmmmfffmm, mmpmppppp mpfmmmmfffmm mfmmmmmpfmpfmpp fmmfmfpff pmfmmm pffppffmffmpmpp !
pmfmmm fmpfppmffpppmfmppf, mmf'mppfmmfmp fmfpppmpp fpmpffmmmmffmpp fmmmmmfpmppfpppmppfmpfmpmpp...


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

brrrrri  breuuuu brrraaa  brrrriiii  breuh breuh!!


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

pmfmmmmfffmmfmmmpp ppmppfmff mpmmppfpmmffpppmpppff ; fmppffppfpfm mpmmpp mmppffppffmfmffpmfpmfmmmpffmpm, mmfppffmfpfm mpmmpp mpfpffmppmffppp, mmmfmpfmpmpppffmfffmmmmmmfmmpp mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmpp mmffmfpmf mpm'fmfpppmpp fpmmmmmmfmfpmpp, mppfmp fmpppfppp mpmmpppppfmpmffmpppff mppfmp pffmppfmmfmpé pfmpmfmmmpppfmpé mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmpp fpmppfpmfmmmpppfmp !
pmm'mmmmff mfmmmmmfmpppé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

bécobéco bécobécobécobécort bécotin béco bécriste bécrècriste  bécouin bécouin bécouin


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

mmfppfpppmpmppfpmfémmmpppmmfmppfmm......


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

biuo biuo biuobbobioiboiiboiboobiuibuoiubio biubio  biub uobi iobio ubiob ui iob uboiuoib bioub iou oibuo iubiou iu iobu ioubiou ou iobuoi ub iobuibui uiobuobuo uobi bioubibuiou    lol
_*i i i©*_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2001)

0o0o0o0o 0oo00o 0o o00o 0o 0o0o 0o0o ?


----------



## Gargamel (18 Décembre 2001)

je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf!


----------



## ficelle (19 Décembre 2001)

ppmmmmmfffmm pfpfmfmpp fpmmffmppppppppmpppppfmp mpfmmmmffpffmpp pmfmppfmm fmmmmfmfpfmppffppffmfppmpfmmpffmm mpmmmmpppfmm mmfmppfmpfmpmpp mfpmfffmmfmpppfmffpffmpp ?


----------



## Gargamel (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf! je schtroumpferais bien un schtroumpf!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je schtroumpferais bien la schtroumpfette aussi!


----------



## Gargamel (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*

je schtroumpferais bien la schtroumpfette aussi!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## ficelle (19 Décembre 2001)

mffpmf mppfmmfmp ppffmf ppmppfppp mmfppfpfmmmmmffppp pmfmppmfmppfmfmpppppfpmf, pmfmpp fmmmppfmfpmf pfpfmfmff ppmmpp mmfppfppmpfmpffmppppppppmpp mpmmmmpppfmm mmfmpp ppmppfpppmpmmpp mpmmpp mpfppffmffmm !?


----------



## Azrael (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*

je schtroumpferais bien la schtroumpfette aussi!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMM !!!

















  !


----------



## Arno (19 Décembre 2001)

Bli bla blu blo bla bloumpchette !!! bli bli bli blou blé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mmmmmmm... blu blu blu !!!


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

mouahahahahahahahaha mouahaha mouahahahahaha hahaha hihi héhé hi hi hi©  mouahahahahaha mouarf arf arf mouahahaha  lol  

_*bli bli bli©*_


----------



## Arno (19 Décembre 2001)

bli bla blu blo bla bla blé !!!


----------



## aricosec (19 Décembre 2001)

bling,bling,bling,bling,blong,blong,blong,blong,blang,blang,blang,blang,cking,cling,cling,cling,clong,clong,clong,clang,clang,clang,dling,dling,.........ect
il faut remplacer la prmiere 




tiens un petit pour la route.. bling !


----------



## Arno (19 Décembre 2001)

blou bli bla blu bla bla blé ! bli blou bla bli blo blan !!!


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (20 Décembre 2001)

oui, beuaarr aussi


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Toubettes, suppositoires-girls:
*oui, beuaarr aussi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>










_*Le Messie est revenu Ma Girb d'amour!*_


----------



## ficelle (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * &lt;BLOCKQUOTE&gt;&lt;font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva"&gt;quote:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;HR&gt;Posté à l'origine par Les Toubettes, suppositoires-girls:&lt;BR&gt;&lt;STRONG&gt;oui, beuaarr aussi&lt;/STRONG&gt;&lt;HR&gt;&lt;/BLOCKQUOTE&gt;&lt;P&gt; [image]http://forums.absolut-touba.com/images/smiles/icon_coeur.gif[/image]  [image]http://forums.absolut-touba.com/images/smiles/icon_coeur.gif[/image]  [image]http://forums.absolut-touba.com/images/smiles/icon_coeur.gif[/image] &lt;I&gt;&lt;B&gt;Le Messie est revenu? Ma Girb d'amour!&lt;/B&gt;&lt;/I&gt; [image]http://forums.absolut-touba.com/images/smiles/icon_coeur.gif[/image]  [image]http://forums.absolut-touba.com/images/smiles/icon_coeur.gif[/image]  [image]http://forums.absolut-touba.com/images/smiles/icon_coeur.gif[/image]  [image]http://forums.absolut-touba.com/images/smiles/icon_coeur.gif[/image] * 

[/QUOTE]

ppffmfmff, ppfppp mmm fpmfmf, ppmmpppffmmfmff !


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * &lt;BLOCKQUOTE&gt;&lt;font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva"&gt;quote:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;HR&gt;Posté à l'origine par Les Toubettes, suppositoires-girls:&lt;BR&gt;&lt;STRONG&gt;oui, beuaarr aussi&lt;/STRONG&gt;&lt;HR&gt;&lt;/BLOCKQUOTE&gt;&lt;P&gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 &lt;I&gt;&lt;B&gt;Le Messie est revenu Ma Girb d'amour!&lt;/B&gt;&lt;/I&gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

encore


----------

